# General Category > Creative Area >  Paula's creative stuff

## Paula

My friend has asked me to make her Art Deco inspired wedding invites so here's a lookie (first time using photo bucket so fingers crossed it works) 

http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/...ps33f2aac5.jpg

----------


## Angie

OOOOO I like that hun

----------


## tinkerbell

thats really nice  :(nod):

----------


## Paula

Thanks. I hope she does too ;-)

----------


## Dollydimple

Love this  :): , looks so luxurious

----------


## amaeru

Looking gorgeous  :(nod):

----------


## Paula

Thanks everyone, was lovely to work with peacock feathers  :):

----------


## Suzi

So fabulous, unique and totally different! LOVE Them !

----------

Paula (29-07-13)

----------


## Paula

This is my new handmade table runner, which I made by dyeing lace doilies and stitching together

----------


## Paula

Try again lol

http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/...ps3db55eee.jpg

----------


## Angie

That is gorgeous hunni xx

----------

Paula (01-08-13)

----------


## tinkerbell

oh that is lovely hun x

----------

Paula (01-08-13)

----------


## Suzi

That's beautiful! What a fabulous idea!

----------

Paula (01-08-13)

----------


## Paula

My finished and framed Love Heart cross stitch. I framed this myself - first time I've done that and really chuffed with the result  :): 

http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/...ps1aaf19b6.jpg

http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/...ps219ad8c2.jpg

----------

Amaya (21-04-15)

----------


## Angie

That is so pretty hunni xxx

----------

Paula (09-08-13)

----------


## Lostfriend

Very nice

----------

Paula (09-08-13)

----------


## Stratfordantrim

That is really lovely xx

----------

Paula (10-08-13)

----------


## Suzi

Paula, that's beautiful!

----------

Paula (11-08-13)

----------


## Paula

Thanks everyone. My daughter said the loveliest thing when she saw it framed and hung in its place on the wall "it seems to complete this room somehow"  :):

----------


## tinkerbell

that is so lovely xx

----------

Paula (11-08-13)

----------


## Paula

Ok guys, be gentle with me.  My best friend asked me to do her peacock feather Art Deco themed buttonholes and bridesmaid bouquets for her wedding.  I did this today and am waiting to find out if she likes it.  I've never made anything like this before!

http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/...ps7f6b5a93.jpg

----------


## Angie

That is beautiful hun x

----------

Paula (13-10-13)

----------


## Suzi

I think that's really cool!

----------


## amaeru

Those are really lovely Paula  :(nod):

----------


## Paula

Thanks all.  All I had to go on was a photo with the comment 'something like this' so was very chuffed when she said they were 'totally awesome'. Exhausted now though after 2 days solid sewing lol

----------


## Suzi

So glad she liked them! Well done!

----------


## Paula

I finished my friend's bridesmaid bouquets over the weekend (she gets married on Saturday). She's really pleased with them, as am I  :(blush): 
http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/...pse7233fa6.jpg

http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/...ps21f7712b.jpg

----------


## Angie

They are gorgeous hunni, have you ever thought of doing that as a living ?

----------


## Pen

Wow, they are amazing, so much work, I could not do that.

----------


## Suzi

Wow! Those are AMAZING! You should definitely think about doing them professionally! Really beautiful!

----------


## Paula

Thanks guys! It has shown me I've got a creative side I never knew about  :):

----------


## Suzi

It's an amazing creative side!

----------

Paula (22-10-13)

----------


## Paula

My most recent creation - so love this one  :): 

http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/...ps03656d3e.jpg

----------

Amaya (21-04-15)

----------


## Paula

And I framed it myself  :(blush):

----------


## Mummyhill

Well done it's beautiful.

----------


## Suzi

Paula that's beautiful!

----------


## Paula

I so love this designers work (Kim Anderson) - she's released 3 as x stitch kits, I've made 2 and third should be arriving through my letter box tomorrow  :O:

----------



----------


## Paula

Ok, this isn't current, I made it for my parents Ruby Wedding Anniversary in Sept 2012. It took 9 months of doing 4-5 hours per day, 70,000 stitches - all while I was going through a bad crisis, but I got it completed right on time. This project meant the most to me of all the ones over the years, and is my proudest crafting experience

http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/...ps582317d4.jpg

----------


## amaeru

Those are awesome Paula  :(nod):

----------


## AjaxKM

ooh that's good

----------


## Angie

That is absolutely brilliant hun x

----------


## KellyB31

You are very talented!! All your stuff is beautiful!!

----------

Paula (15-01-14)

----------


## Mummyhill

Ohh wow beautiful work!

----------


## Paula

Not completely happy with my framing skills on this one, but is spent all afternoon swearing at it so I just accepted that this is as good as it gets on this one  :O:

----------


## Angie

Ooooo I like that

----------

Paula (12-04-14)

----------


## amaeru

Me too - it's gorgeous  :(nod):

----------


## Suzi

That's beautiful hun!!

----------


## Paula

Finished today, unframed as yet but I love this one

----------

Amaya (24-05-14)

----------


## amaeru

That's really beautiful Paula x

----------

Paula (24-05-14)

----------


## Angie

I love that its beautiful

----------

Paula (24-05-14)

----------


## KellyB31

That's gorgeous Paula. I love trees too!

----------

Paula (24-05-14)

----------


## Paula

There is an amazing designer called Kim Anderson.  She's also a really lovely person.  She's released 5 cross stitch kits based on her designs.  I've done 4 now and have ordered the fifth. I may be slightly obsessed lol. I promised myself I wouldn't buy the fifth until I'd completed another project, but I couldn't resist  :O:

----------


## Suzi

So beautiful!

----------

Paula (24-05-14)

----------


## Paula

Here's the finished, framed article  :(inlove):

----------


## Paula

And, just in case you are beginning to think I only do kits by this designer, I'm also working on this. This one has a story, it's from a photo taken of my daughters and nephews - 5 of them sitting on a slide. It's years old but I'd managed to do a lot of it, the stitches (for those who cross stitch) are 18 count and it's very detailed as it has to be to get the shading that happens in nature. So it had taken me a long time to get to where I was at.  One day, I went into the kitchen. We turned our backs for a moment and one of our dogs - Polo - had chewed through the frame and the fabric - destroying the work I'd done. It's taken years for me to get over the heartache but I've started it again and hopefully, this time, I'll be able to finish it.

----------


## Angie

That is gorgeous and the last one looks like it is and will be aswell hun cant wait to see it finished

----------

Paula (31-05-14)

----------


## rose

Wow, I love them both! You are so talented to be able to do that, especially the second one!!!

----------


## Paula

Thank you  :(blush):

----------


## amaeru

That's awesome Paula - I'm so proud of you for starting it again from scratch too. I'd have been so devastated if that had happened to one of mine.
 Naughty Polo !!

----------


## Paula

Only fellow stitches can truly understand. Si was saying, it's fine just do a new one. My friend, however, who also stitches knew exactly how many (wo)man hours it takes to get just a square inch's worth done and nearly cried for me!

----------


## Suzi

Oh I'd have cried too!

----------


## Paula

I will finish it, I'm not one to let things beat me  :O:

----------


## Paula

This is my most recent piccy, which I framed today

----------


## amaeru

Love it.  :(nod):  :(nod):

----------


## Paula

I think it's my favourite  :):

----------


## Angie

That is gorgeous hunni xx

----------


## rose

Oh, so cute!!!

----------


## Suzi

That's lovely!

----------


## purplefan

That is really nice. I love cross stitching. Anything that is made. On my walls at home I have loads of pictures and paintings that Molly did. I'd rather have somethat that is made up on my walls than a painting I know little.

I love the details in the flowers.

----------


## purplefan

P.S do a hamster next time  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Thanks Purple but i don't like hamsters - ssshhhh

----------


## amaeru

Not like hamsters Paula??  :Surprised:  - shocking!!
You'll be telling me next you don't like sp*ders  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

Sp*ders I can handle. Hamsters always bite me. I don't know why - I'm good with animals usually :/

----------

S deleted (14-04-15)

----------


## amaeru

You can handle spids??  :8):  - wanna feed Bolt???  :(devil):

----------


## Paula

No worries lol.  I think T's are gorgeous, though Bolt does sound a handful

----------


## amaeru

You should get one  :(nod):  :O: 
They don't take up much space, are really low maintenance and are sooooooo  :8):

----------


## Paula

In between my study, I've been relaxing with this  :):

----------

Jarre (14-04-15)

----------


## Angie

I love that

----------


## Nita

That's beautiful Paula.

----------


## Suzi

I love that! Well done!

----------


## S deleted

cool, I need to find a 'thing' to be able to do

----------


## Paula

It's one of my mindfulness techniques - I get totally lost in it  :):

----------


## Miss Molly

Absolutely love it Paula x

----------

Paula (16-04-15)

----------


## Paula

It's been a while, but I got this WIP out of his hiding place today and spent quite a few very relaxing hours doing this. Can't wait for the first pic to turn into the second  :):

----------


## magie06

Gorgeous. Have you started yet?

----------


## Paula

Yep. I started this months ago. But I've added lots since I took this pic earlier

----------


## OldMike

Looks great Paula.

----------


## Angie

Yay look really good hunni x

----------


## Pen

Great stuff. I used to do some but just dont have the patience or the time now.

----------


## Paula

> Great stuff. I used to do some but just dont have the patience or the time now.


It's my way of switching off so when I do have the time, it's always therapeutic. But it takes a lot of time  :O:

----------


## S deleted

I'm not sure I would have the patience. I'd be expecting miracles and the picture to develop a lot quicker lol

----------


## Paula

> Ok, this isn't current, I made it for my parents Ruby Wedding Anniversary in Sept 2012. It took 9 months of doing 4-5 hours per day, 70,000 stitches - all while I was going through a bad crisis, but I got it completed right on time. This project meant the most to me of all the ones over the years, and is my proudest crafting experience
> 
> http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/...ps582317d4.jpg


Then you'd never have coped with this

http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/...ps582317d4.jpg

----------

OldMike (13-04-16)

----------


## S deleted

That is something special. Very impressive

----------

Paula (13-04-16)

----------


## Suzi

I love stitching too, but I can't do much and my fingers just aren't working enough to do anything like it atm...

----------


## Paula

> I love stitching too, but I can't do much and my fingers just aren't working enough to do anything like it atm...


 :Panda:

----------

Suzi (14-04-16)

----------


## magie06

:(bear):

----------

Suzi (14-04-16)

----------


## Paula

I havent used this thread literally in years but feel I really should resurrect it! 

I need ideas. Its been bugging me for ages. I have hundreds of buttons and no idea what to do with them that I can do with only one functioning hand. I dont want to make cards (been there done that) but Pinterest is not helping me  :O:

----------


## Suzi

What about flower pictures? 
Can you see any of these being an option? https://feltmagnet.com/crafts/crafts-using-buttons

----------


## Paula

Ooo theres loads of ideas there  :):

----------


## OldMike

A tiara made out of buttons now there's a project  :):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## MaxFet

> A tiara made out of buttons now there's a project


That sounds both cool and so time-consuming to make! Probably worth it in the end though. haha

----------


## Paula

Finally, its done!

----------

Jaquaia (16-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

Woo hoo magnificent, you truly are awesome Princess  :):

----------

Paula (16-01-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

Oh wow!!!

----------

Paula (16-01-20)

----------


## magie06

That is amazing. Wow!!

----------

Paula (16-01-20)

----------


## Suzi

Totally stunning! Well done love. That one definitely needs a frame!

----------


## Paula

> Totally stunning! Well done love. That one definitely needs a frame!


Its already ordered!

----------


## Suzi

Good! Do you like to have a break or do you have the next one eyed up and ready?

----------


## Angie

That is gorgeous

----------

Paula (17-01-20)

----------


## Paula

> Good! Do you like to have a break or do you have the next one eyed up and ready?


I started another one while I was waiting for the beads to arrive  :O: . But its a much simpler, quicker one that wont take long to do and will only be to keep my eye in

----------


## Suzi

Can't wait to see it!

----------


## Paula

Its done! Im rather chuffed with it  :):

----------

OldMike (25-01-20)

----------


## magie06

It's beautiful. Well done.

----------

Paula (25-01-20)

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely stunning!

----------

Paula (25-01-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

Gorgeous!!!

----------

Paula (25-01-20)

----------


## Angie

That is gorgeous

----------

Paula (25-01-20)

----------


## Paula

I was a bit worried with the frame after Iordered it, but am really glad I went with that

----------


## Suzi

The frame is perfect for it.

----------

Paula (26-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

The frame complements the X-stitch picture IMHO fantastico  :):

----------

Paula (26-01-20)

----------


## Paula

In situ! And I promise this is the last picture of it you have to see  :O:

----------

OldMike (30-01-20)

----------


## magie06

A perfect spot. It looks beautiful.

----------


## Angie

Looks good x

----------


## OldMike

Just right and keep posting pics of it, it's so awesome  :):

----------


## Suzi

It's beautiful! Always post pictures of it, it's amazing!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Just beautiful

----------


## Paula

Progress so far (thats Katie as a 3 year old, as my bridesmaid)

----------

OldMike (02-07-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

Gorgeous!

----------

Paula (02-07-20)

----------


## Stella180

Awwww

----------

Paula (02-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

Looking fabulous!

----------

Paula (02-07-20)

----------


## magie06

That's beautiful.

----------

Paula (02-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant.

----------

Paula (02-07-20)

----------


## scilover

the design is simple and pretty. It just that you should not use too much black. It actually will make the wedding invite a bit dull. maybe try to put on something that will attract people to the invites.

----------


## Paula

Oh, thats not an invite, its a cross stitch picture of a photo on my wedding day. I cant change the colour of my husbands suit, though it will be balanced by my dress eventually  :O:

----------


## scilover

cool and pretty dark but nice.

----------


## Suzi

It's not dark, it's just one part of the finished design! Paula was just showing us what she is currently working on!

----------

Paula (30-07-20)

----------


## Mira

Thanks for sharing. Its amazing how much detail there is to be seen. It looks great! With such a lovely family and talent on cross stitch its bound to be a win.

----------

magie06 (04-08-20),Paula (30-07-20),Suzi (30-07-20)

----------

